# Suche ein MMORPG



## BlackNeo (13. Dezember 2013)

Heyho, ich suche verzweifelt nach nem passenden MMO für mich, hab schon vieles durch und war immer irgendwo sehr unzufrieden.

WoW: erst laaange auf dem P-Server, dann auf Offi. P-Server hat Spaß gemacht wenn alle meine Leute online waren. Allerdings wurde das ständige herumtreten auf dem selben Stand langweilig. Auf dem Offi fand ich die Community unfreundlich, nur wenige waren hilfsbereit und MoP mag ich nicht. Das (nicht vorhandene) Skillsystem finde ich schlimm und das Gameplay sagt mir auch nicht mehr zu.

GW2: Anfangs klasse, jedoch kein PvE Endgame, was ich schade finde. Ich hab ja nichts gegen Schlachtfelder wie in GW2, aber ich hätte auch gerne meine 10 (oder mehr) Mann Raids und will Bosse kloppen. Ich hab GW2 aber nur die ersten 10 Wochen gespielt, also wenn es mit dem Addon (gab doch eines, oder? Ist das kostenpflichtig?) jetzt mehr PvE gibt würde ich nochmal anfangen.

Runes of Magic: 3 Jahre gespielt, brauch ich nicht viel zu sagen. Pay2Win Mist.

Rift: Das letzte MMO was ich gespielt habe. War mir vom Gameplay zu altmodisch und zu starr, hat nicht so viel Spaß gemacht.

Kennt wer was was ich anspielen sollte? TERA lade ich mir grade runter, das könnte ja was sein. Ich bin halt nicht so der PvP Spieler, aber wenn man ewig auf der Stelle im PvE tritt mag ich es auch nicht, da wäre dann PvP ne gute Abwechslung.

Ich hätte am liebsten ein MMO wie in SAO oder Log Horizon, aber darauf kann man wohl noch lange warten


----------



## Joselman (13. Dezember 2013)

Was ist mit Lineage 2 oder die vereinfachte Version davon? (Aion)


----------



## wastel (13. Dezember 2013)

Herr der Ringe online? ist F2Play und sehr schön für PvE'ler


----------



## dmxcom (13. Dezember 2013)

Neverwinter, Allods Online, Darkfall: Unholy War, Age of conan, The Secret World, Final Fantasy A Realm Reborn, Dragons Prophet, Star Wars TOR -> sind alle in Ihren Bereichen sehr Ordentlich.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Dezember 2013)

Kann man bei Lineage 2 auch mal reinschnuppern? Das hat ja montliche Gebühren afaik. Aion soll ja seitdem es Free2Play ist ganz ordentlich sein, hat das genügend PvE? Früher war das Endgame ja reines PvP.

HdrO wollte ich mir mal anschauen, wie schauts da als Free2Play Spieler aus? Hat man große Nachteile gegenüber den zahlenden Leuten?

Neverwinter werde ich mir mal auf YouTube anschauen. Bei Allods, the Secret World und Star Wars gefällt mir das Setting nicht, ich will ein mehr oder weniger "klassisches" Fantasy-Setting.

Darkfall ist eher auf PvP ausgerichtet was ich bisher gesehen habe.

Spielt wer FF 14:ARR und kann mir mal sagen wie viel Content es gibt und wie lange das leveln dauert? Das schaut vielversprechend aus.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Dezember 2013)

Kleines Update: Ich habe jetzt mal mit TERA angefangen, das gefällt mir sehr gut.

Falls wer auf Kaidun spielt und ne Gilde hat die einen Lvl. 13 Lancer aufnhemen würde würde ich mich über ne PN freuen


----------



## wastel (16. Dezember 2013)

@BlackNeo...bei Hdro hast Du spieletechnisch keine Nachteile. Zahlen muss man als Neuling praktisch für zusätzliche Char slots, oder eben neue Questgebiete.

Ist also ideal im mal länger das Game zu testen. wenns gefällt, dann kann man etwas Geld investieren..oder eben viel Zeit, dann wirds kostenlos bzw viel billiger.
Warum? Shop Währung erhält man u.a. durch abschließen von "Taten" im Spiel. Erfüllt man die alle (Zeitaufwendig), dann kann man oft zusätzliche Quest/Gebietpakete
praktisch kostenlos für die gesammelte in Game Währung kaufen.

Grüsse


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2013)

Alleine schon dass ich für Questgebiete zahlen muss würde mir gegen den Strich gehen.

Bei TERA ist das einzige was man aus dem Item-Shop braucht ein schnelleres oder schöneres Mount, sonst ist alles optional, das finde ich super.


----------



## Mastermind83 (17. Dezember 2013)

@BlackNeo  Warte mal ab Tera ist zwar schön und gut aber im Endgame gab es in letzter Zeit nicht so viele Veränderungen die mcih vom Stuhl gehauen hätte wolte evtl noch um Weihnachten rein schauen aktuell bin ich aber eher am überlegen bis The Edler Scrolls online am 4.4.14 erscheint . Wolte mir die Weihnachtszeit wahrscheinlich eher mit Rome 2 verbringen oder einfach wild drauf los ballern in irgend einem Shooter.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe mal TERA bietet dann genug Content, bin ja jetzt lvl. 21 und schau mir mal die erste Instanz an.

TESO schaut interessant aus, wird sich aber wohl eher auf PvP orientieren, zumindest schauts in den Trailern so aus.

Und ich will ungern monatlich zahlen, ohne das Spiel kostenlos testen zu können. Das finde ich bei FF XIV blöd, sonst würde ich es vielleicht spielen.


----------



## rhalin (18. Dezember 2013)

Kannst dir bei Gelgenheit mal noch Everquest 2 anschauen, viel PVE eher wenig PVP.
Ist sowohl F2P als auch mit bezahlen zu spielen, kann dir alle Einschränkungen aber nicht
aufzählen da ich immer nur mit Abo gespielt habe


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Dezember 2013)

Hm, mal schauen.

TERA hat schon ewig gedauert zu downloaden (~30 Stunden), atm hab ich keine Lust wieder n Game zu downloaden^^


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. Dezember 2013)

Suche ebenfalls ein MMORPG, konstenlos wenn möglich und ohne Ingame Shop, kein Pay 2 win.

Was nicht in Frage kommt:

- WoW
- Aion
- Rift
- GW 1/2
- Tera
- Lineage II
- Neverwinter
- Allods
- HdRO
- FF
- SWtoR


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Dezember 2013)

Damit hast du quasi alle guten MMOS ausgeschlossen....

Kannst ja mal Everquest 2 versuchen. Ansonsten snd alle anderen MMOS entweder Pay2Win oder kosten monatlich was.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. Dezember 2013)

EQ2 fällt auch weg, hab ich auch damals schon gespielt.

Edit

Hab jetzt mein Tera CE Account wieder ausgepackt, alles andere scheint ja echt Schrott zu sein.


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Free 2 Play mmos sind ja leider meistens pay2win.

Mir würde Eigtl. Nur final Fantasy einfallen was noch in Ordnung ist, neben Wow.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Dezember 2013)

Tera ist auf jeden Fall kein Pay2Win, die einzige Rstriktion die man als Gratis-Spieler hat sind nur 2 Charakterslots und nur ein Bankfach, man kann aber anscheinend die Boxed Version des Games kaufen und darüber den Veteranenstatus bekommen, damit hat man dann 5 Charakterslots.

@Anon: Falls du ne Gilde möchtest und auf Kaidun spielst kann ich dich gerne einladen.


----------



## Zare (25. Dezember 2013)

L2 auf den Ami-Servern , da hast du kein paytowin. Diese sollten auch besser besucht seien als die Eu-Server.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Januar 2014)

Spiel Rift^^ ein besseres f2p gibt es mMn nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Januar 2014)

RuneScape


----------



## CryanB (6. Februar 2014)

Letztendlich kommt es nur auf die Gesellschaft an. Da wird man sogar mit Diablo 1 glücklich.


----------

